# Fische tot :-(



## TXLRudi (29. Jan. 2010)

Hi Leute,

dieses Jahr hats uns nun erwischt, unsere Fische sind offenbar an Sauerstoffmangel eingegangen. Das schließe ich daraus, dass die Fische in den ersten 10cm Eis eingefroren sind, darunter kommen aber nochmal etwa 10-15cm. Alle bäuchlings oben.

Ich habe bislang nur zwei kleine Goldis "auseisen" können, habe aber seitlich schon mit der Taschenlampe einen großen, toten __ Goldfisch entdeckt.

Ich habe ein Loch mit einem heißen Topf reingeschmolzen, bis ca. 2cm über dem Wasserspiegel und durch das klare Eis kann ich einen quietschfidelen Geldrandkäfer erkennen, ziemlich groß sogar. Denke um die 3,5cm. Den kenn ich schon, ist den ganzen Sommer letztes Jahr da gewesen.

Jetzt frage ich mich aber:

Wenn der Typ noch lebt, können meine Fische dann erstickt sein? Und das vor so langer Zeit, da die Eisdecke ja noch deutlich weiter zunahm?

Oder könnten meine Fische dem Goldrandkäfer als Mahlzeit gedient haben? Denn die beiden kleinen, sind 2009 gezeugte Eigenzuchten, sind im Bereich des Bauches total ausgeweidet, leergefressen.

Drückt mir mal die Daumen, dass von meinen vier Großen noch 3 übrig sind. Einen hab ich ja leider schon finden müssen :-(


Viele Grüße

Rudi


----------



## Torsten. Z (29. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Fische tot :-(*

Sauerstoffmangel? Bei 25cm Wassertiefe wenn ich das richtig deute?
Die sind Erfroren.


----------



## TXLRudi (29. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Fische tot :-(*

Hi,

wieso 25cm Wassertiefe? Nein, erfroren sind die m.E. nicht. Wir hatten letztes Jahr auch schon so einen kalten, sehr heftigen Winter und Eisdecke und auch der Rahmen entspricht dem dieses Jahr. Ich hatte letztes Jahr eigentlich damit gerechnet, aber trotz sehr dickem Eis tauchten alle wieder auf, putzmunter. 

Die "Leichen" sind in den obersten 10cm Eis gefroren, darunter kommen nochmal locker 10-15cm Eis. Ich vermute daher, dass die schon ziemlich lange tot sind. Zeitlich eben, als das Eis eine Dicke von ca. 8cm hatte und damit einige Wochen schon.

Ich gehe daher eigentlich von Sauerstoffmangel aus, nicht von Erfrieren. Aber kann das sein, dass ein __ Käfer davon nicht betroffen ist?

Gruß

Rudi


----------



## Torsten. Z (29. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Fische tot :-(*

Bei Insekten ist es schon anders 
Aber bei 950L Volumen kannst du davon ausgehen das das Wasser schon sehr Kalt wird. Klar können sie auch erstickt sein, das ist aber auch kein Teich für Fische. Ich rede jetzt nicht von Kois, für mich sollte ein Gartenteich wo Fische drin sind auch eine mindest Tiefe von 1,6 bis 2m haben.

Ich will dir keine Vorwürfe machen das liegt mir fern. Aber wenn du wieder Fische haben möchtest schaffe den Tieren auch einen einiger Maßen Artgerechten Lebensraum. Du möchtest doch auch nicht auf 2m² Leben oder?


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (29. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Fische tot :-(*

Bei einem so kleinen Teich hättest du die Fischis in den Keller holen sollen ...


----------



## TXLRudi (29. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Fische tot :-(*

Hi Leute,

das ist mir schon klar, ich wollte ja auch keine Fische.

Nur wären diese Fische ansonsten im Klo gelandet, auf dem Kompost oder wo auch immer. Ich hab ihnen letztlich Asyl gewährt, sonst wären sie schon lange tot gewesen. Mein Schwiegervater hatte keinen gefunden, der sie ihm abnimmt und bevor die... :-(

Wie gesagt, letztes Jahr ging es gut, die Eisdecke war da exakt genauso dick. Wobei die Dicke für die Sache offenbar unwichtig ist, siehe Zeitpunkt des Einfrierens. Einen Keller habe ich leider auch nicht, dafür ist der Teich direkt am Haus und kriegt von einem Wintergarten aus nach meiner Meinung eine gewisse Strahlungswärme ab.

Ich kann wieder nur sagen: Letztes Jahr war ich skeptisch - klappt. Dieses Jahr guter Dinge. Klappt nicht :-(

Ich denke, dass ich vermutlich durch die stärker gewachsene Seerose zuviel Biomasse im Teich habe, denn die verwelkt und fault ja leider auch. Das war letztes Jahr noch nicht der Fall, da diese erst 2009 so richtig angefangen hat zu blühen und zu treiben.

Ich hoffe, dass ich 2010 den etwas größeren, vor allem aber tieferen Teich bauen kann und dann hole ich mir vielleicht wieder Fische.

Gruß

Rudi


----------



## karsten. (29. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Fische tot  Ein Klassiker*

Hallo

ein Klassiker !  

"letztes Jahr....."
die Fische sterben an Sauerstoffmangel und Kohlensäurevergiftung
treiben auf und frieren ein ...
die sind nicht erfroren bevor das passieren konnte waren sie schon tot 

egal ob es voriges Jahr noch ging ....da war auch noch etwas weniger Mulm am Grund

je älter Teiche werden , desto besser funktionieren die biologischen Abbauprozesse
wenn Teiche groß genug sind ist das prima
aber bei geringem Volumen und Tiefe entsteht unter dem Eisdeckel ein für alle höheren Tiere ein tödliches Klima.
Ein Eisfreihalter nützt da auch nichts da das Volumen freies Wasser einfach zu gering wird und das verbleibende Wasser weiter auskühlt .


überleg nur mal :

Jedes Fundament sollte frostfrei gegründet werden ......
dh. mindestens 70-90cm ...
abgeleitet :
darunter geht der sichere Lebensraum erst los
dh. weiter 
dazu sollte noch mal mindesten so viel Lebensraum sein an freiem Wasser und eine offene Stelle im Eis oder einen großen Bestand Rohr oder __ Schilf das ein Gasaustausch gewährleistet bleibt.

natürlich kann man immer die Grenzbereich der Überlebensfähigkeit der Tiere
erforschen ......, dass ist dann eher ein moralisches Problem .

mfg 




> Flache Seen dagegen, die oft nur wenige Meter tief sind,
> haben ein vergleichsweise geringes Wasservolumen und damit auch geringere
> Sauerstoffvorräte. Und wenn der Winter lange dauert, das Gewässer lange
> zugefroren ist, kann schon mal der Sauerstoff knapp werden. Dazu kommt, dass
> ...


Quelle


----------



## TXLRudi (29. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Fische tot :-(*

Hi,

nicht weniger moralisch, als die Viecher von vorne herein abmurksen zu lassen?

Ich kanns nicht ändern, aber so hatten sie wenigstens noch 2,5 Jahre und gemessen an einem Fischleben ist das nicht so kurz, dafür, dass sie eigentlich dem Sensenmann geweiht waren.

Viele Grüße

Rudi


----------



## Dodi (29. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Fische tot :-(*

Hallo Rudi,

wenn Du schon neben Deinem Teich einen Wintergarten hast, könntest Du doch dort ein geeignetes Gefäß mit kl. Filter u. Luftsprudler aufstellen - muss ja nicht unbedingt der Keller sein. 

Und im Frühjahr kannst Du ja Deinen Teich fischgerecht vergrößern!


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (30. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Fische tot :-(*

Hi Rudi,

das Wasserkäfer untern Eis selbst bei Sauerstoffarmut überleben liegt daran das sie sich einen privaten Luftvorrat zum Überwintern mitnehmen (die bunkern sich ihren Sauerstoff unter den Flügeldecken, zwischen Körperborsten ect.) und sie brauchen auch nur sehr sehr wenig in Winter


----------

